

HN:fixed or really low price voice api provider - aspired

I am looking for a cheap voice &#38; messaging API for a startup gig. 
But seeing pricing of Twilio &#38; Tropo, price that I will have to pass on to customer is way too high for startup to take off. 
Is there any fixed or really low price voice api provider?
======
tron_carter
I'm trying to understand...is it the scale you plan to be at makes
Twilio/Tropo not affordable? Because if SMS/Voice is really core to what
you're doing, you can roll your own infrastructure. Or go with Twilio's ever-
decreasing pricing structure.

~~~
aspired
In my startup idea..each customer will have its own phone # and account. I was
thinking of a service that can be hooked to customers existing phone # such
that they continue paying their existing phone # and I can offer facilities on
top of that. I am sure my potential customers are using land line and paying
fixed money to get unlimited incoming/outgoing calls. But seeing charges of
tropo/twilio it seems potential customers have to switch to pay minute by
minute rather than fixed. I think i have to do a good research before I start
this project. :)

